# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Unlinking Excel Chart Data in PowerPoint

## excelnewbie80

Hi,

Not sure if this question is appropriate in this section. I have copy my Excel chart onto a PowerPoint 2007. The problem is that the chart in the PowerPoint changes whenever I generate a new chart in the Excel spreadsheet. How do I unlink the chart on the PowerPoint? I am trying to display 2 charts on PowerPoint and I couldnt do that as both charts end up the same after I updated the Excel spreadsheet.

----------


## y_not

If you right click the chart (in PowerPoint) and chose the option to "Save as picture" this should resolve the issue

----------


## excelnewbie80

Yup, I tried that but I would want to preserve the ability to change the chart heading, axis name etc as much as possible.

----------


## davida6612

I have the exact issue.  Did you get a solution?  Thank you.





> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if this question is appropriate in this section. I have copy my Excel chart onto a PowerPoint 2007. The problem is that the chart in the PowerPoint changes whenever I generate a new chart in the Excel spreadsheet. How do I unlink the chart on the PowerPoint? I am trying to display 2 charts on PowerPoint and I couldnt do that as both charts end up the same after I updated the Excel spreadsheet.

----------


## koi

hi,

i'm using 2010 here, and you have to go to file > info > edit links to file > then change automatic to manual..

next time if you want the chart to be updated as per your excel sheet then just right click on that chart..then press update.

this is the quick way to have presentation chart from excel to ppt

----------

